# Spanish Resident Brexit and Work rights



## rayt0t (Mar 30, 2021)

Hi,

I am UK citizen living in spain with a TIE card temporary 5 year residency.

Not sure if any body knows the answer to this.

I work in IT and would like to find out if I am still able to seek employment in another EU member state? ie France Germany

I do not understand fully what we can and cannot do post brexit. Do we maintain access to european market as a whole or just spain in my case?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

No, you would have to quit the Spanish residency and apply for new residency in France or Germany.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Agree with above post. As a UK nat you would need a work Visa to move to another EU country


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Or become a citizen of Spain as soon as you can to gain full access to the EU rights.

...Although as a UK citizen with less than 5 years in Spain, you've got quite a while to wait to be eligible (unless you marry a Spaniard!)


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

This is one of the sad consequences of hard Brexit pursued by UK. We have now lost freedom of movement, or onward freedom of movement for those who are beneficiaries of the withdrawal agreement. Our right to residence and work is only for Spain, and to live and work in another EU state, as a third country national, we would have to apply for work visa, which requires sponsorship by prospective employer and a host of other things. EU passport, such as Irish if eligible, marriage or partnership with EU national (any) or naturalisation would be the only way to restore freedom of movement, unless future UK government applies to rejoin EU.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Joppa said:


> This is one of the sad consequences of hard Brexit pursued by UK. We have now lost freedom of movement, or onward freedom of movement for those who are beneficiaries of the withdrawal agreement. Our right to residence and work is only for Spain, and to live and work in another EU state, as a third country national, we would have to apply for work visa, which requires sponsorship by prospective employer and a host of other things. EU passport, such as Irish if eligible, *marriage or partnership with EU national (any)* or naturalisation would be the only way to restore freedom of movement, unless future UK government applies to rejoin EU.


How does that work? My wife is Spanish but I'm British with permanent residency in Spain. I assumed I was now limited to Spain as far as working in the EU was concerned. But maybe I'm mistaken? Or have I misread your comment?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Provided your wife moves with you to another EU state, you will have the right to live and work there as a spouse of an EU citizen.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Provided your wife moves with you to another EU state, you will have the right to live and work there as a spouse of an EU citizen.


Makes sense. I hadn't really given it much thought.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

The snag with relying on your spouse is that he/she might need to meet the residence requirements of the EU country on their own so it may not be as easy as it sounds. The rights are as Joppa says, but the administrative requirements might make enacting those rights feasible.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Overandout said:


> The snag with relying on your spouse is that he/she might need to meet the residence requirements of the EU country on their own so it may not be as easy as it sounds. The rights are as Joppa says, but the administrative requirements might make enacting those rights feasible.


Yes, the two main things are healthcare and finance. It will be a lot easier if your EU spouse is also a worker, as they will get healthcare as part of their job, also covering dependent family, and their salary will easily meet the financial requirement not to become a burden on the host state. It gets trickier if you are the worker and your EU spouse stays at home as homemaker or otherwise not in work (economically inactive). Then you may need to show sufficient savings and private health insurance covering everyone.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Overandout said:


> The snag with relying on your spouse is that he/she might need to meet the residence requirements of the EU country on their own so it may not be as easy as it sounds. The rights are as Joppa says, but the administrative requirements might make enacting those rights feasible.


Sorry, there was a typo in my post which I cannot edit, of course I meant that the admin requirements make enacting those rights unfeasible.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Overandout said:


> Sorry, there was a typo in my post which I cannot edit, of course I meant that the admin requirements make enacting those rights unfeasible.


You can edit your post by clicking on three dots on top right and select edit.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

I think it times out after an hour or so, I can't edit that post any more. The three dots menu only gives me the option to Report Post.


----------



## rayt0t (Mar 30, 2021)

Thanks for a responses guys. Wow brexit effect sucks. We got less access and freedom as a Brit.

Just to throw a spanner into the mix. If I am self employed autonomo in spain. Can I bill a company from another EU state? ie a compamy in france or germany? Contracting route, would that be a work around.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

rayt0t said:


> Thanks for a responses guys. Wow brexit effect sucks. We got less access and freedom as a Brit.
> 
> Just to throw a spanner into the mix. If I am self employed autonomo in spain. Can I bill a company from another EU state? ie a compamy in france or germany? Contracting route, would that be a work around.


Yes, you can bill other countries.
You'd need to be IN Spain to do the work though,


----------

